# Daiwa Saltiga Surf 30 or Millionaire 7HTMAG?



## huntinnc (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm looking to buy one more conventional reel/rod combination for fishing at the point. I have a Saltiga SABS 35-405G and Millionaire 7HTMAG. 

For reels, I'm looking for feedback on either another Millionaire or the Saltiga Surf 30. 

For rods I''d like to go with either the Daiwa Ballistic Surf SABS 40-405G(13 ft) or if anyone has feedback on the Daiwa Surf SA-S 1503XHFB(15 ft) rod.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

huntinnc said:


> I'm looking to buy one more conventional reel/rod combination for fishing at the point. I have a Saltiga SABS 35-405G and Millionaire 7HTMAG.
> 
> For reels, I'm looking for feedback on either another Millionaire or the Saltiga Surf 30.
> 
> ...


No clicker on 7ht means you spike it only in the daytime


----------



## huntinnc (Mar 11, 2015)

Great point about the clicker. Is there a Daiwa Saltist model I should consider instead?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

huntinnc said:


> Great point about the clicker. Is there a Daiwa Saltist model I should consider instead?


 Yep, great all round reel for surf or pier fishing...


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Saltist 20H or 30H, or the newish Penn Fathom 15. Got a couple seasons on the Fathoms and I've been impressed so far. Very controllable and cast very well.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I love the 20H or 30H. Great reels.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

If you're fishing the Point proper, then you don't need the clicker. I've owned the Saltiga Surf 30 (red spool), but no longer. IMO, a bit too large for good distance surf casting. It was discontinued some time ago. The 7HT Mag (or even better the ST) are terrific casting machines and very controllable. I would put a pinion support sleeve in both if planning on lots of fishing.


----------



## shadatgarep (Nov 13, 2015)

Wtb daiwa grandwave z50hw.thanks.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Great reels..... 

Probably should have read the forum rules though. This needs to be in the marketplace... SMDH...


----------



## shadatgarep (Nov 13, 2015)

Iam so sorry..mate.. Iam new here hope i can make many new friends


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

How is the dawa Seagate 30H?


----------



## Hatterasurf (Jun 28, 2015)

huntinnc said:


> I'm looking to buy one more conventional reel/rod combination for fishing at the point. I have a Saltiga SABS 35-405G and Millionaire 7HTMAG.
> 
> For reels, I'm looking for feedback on either another Millionaire or the Saltiga Surf 30.
> 
> ...


Got to ask. What will you be fishing for that you need a 15 foot rod?


----------

